
Man reportedly outsources his own job to China, watches cat videos - ozh
http://articles.latimes.com/2013/jan/17/business/la-fi-mo-man-outsourced-job-to-china-20130117
======
tim333
Good story but a while ago. I wonder how he's doing these days.

